

Show HN: Recoloring Images - madamepsychosis
http://theimaginaryhackathon.tumblr.com/post/13024351606/fun-with-teeth-2-image-processing-and-david-finchers

======
ricardobeat
That's similar to Teal and Orange fad:
[http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-orange-
ho...](http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-orange-hollywood-
please-stop.html)

I think the blurring could be avoided. This effect is usually achieved by
changing the color balance (whites -> off-white, darks -> bluish) - seems a
bit hard to do with IM: <http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/color_mods/#non-
linear>

------
DanBC
A web app would be, I think, popular. Especially if you build in some kind of
"easy to use with phone" features, and some "social, but in a better way than
all the other drek that's around" stuff.

